# Castor oil expiration date



## Loubou75 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I have two sealed unopened bottles of castor oil but the expiration date is the end of March 2013. Are they ok to use? They are kept in a cool cupboard. They are just for my first attempt at CP soaps. Or do you all tend to use oils that expire the following year or so? If I use the castor oil will the soap go bad/rancid at the end of March or should they last longer? I thank you in advance. :grin:


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd totally use it.


----------



## Loubou75 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks!  Do you think the soap will go bad after March?


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 17, 2013)

I doubt it will go bad, especially after saponification.


----------



## Loubou75 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## Gryfonmoon (Jan 18, 2013)

You're welcome. 

I do want to stress that I feel that using expired oils is okay if you're not planning on selling the resulting soaps (as it wouldn't be a good practice  ) and also you mentioned that they had still been sealed. I can't imagine there being a problem.


----------

